# Html or css pages!!!!



## GSquadron (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi guys!
I have an homework for tomorrow so i want to know as many pages as possible which are
created based on HTML or CSS!
Pls help me!


----------



## TIGR (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't fully understand your question. Are you looking for a list of web sites that use CSS vs HTML? CSS can significantly reduce code clutter and the overall size of web sites containing many files.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 24, 2011)

all websites use html, almost all websites use css, a large portion of them javascript

install the firebug addon for firefox, you can then right click on elements and say "inspect" [or similar] and it will show you the html source and css for that object


----------



## ArchStupid (Mar 31, 2011)

try W3Schools, they have very good tutorials about HTML and CSS for beginners


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 31, 2011)

I have already studied that...
Anyway thanks for advice, that is the best site i have found


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 31, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> all websites use html, almost all websites use css, a large portion of them javascript
> 
> install the firebug addon for firefox, you can then right click on elements and say "inspect" [or similar] and it will show you the html source and css for that object



Or right click in IE and select "view source" though I think it just gives you the source code for the whole page in notepad


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 31, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Or right click in IE and select "view source" though I think it just gives you the source code for the whole page in notepad



try firebug, big big difference to just "view source"


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 31, 2011)

Even in Mozilla 4.0 there is a "View page source" the same thing as in view source with IE
In Opera is simply "Source"


----------

